

Let us use "Airplane Mode" During Takeoff and Landing - cjoh
http://www.usatoday.com/news/opinion/story/2011-12-21/electronics-planes-in-flight/52147566/1

======
makecheck
I imagine it's about not only the device's signal transmissions, but its
physical weight.

Planes during takeoff and landing are at sharp angles with extra G-forces. If
your iPhone was in your hand during this time and you accidentally let go,
maybe the phone would fly at someone else with enough force to hurt them.

~~~
pveugen
I guess it also has to do with getting the 'full' attention of passengers,
during the most 'critical' phase of a flight.

------
philiphodgen
(Shhh. I never power off. I use airplane mode all the time. Don't tell
anyone.)

------
melling
Wouldn't that be difficult and time consuming to verify?

